# Kubota DPF Problems HELP!



## ekin.kubota (Jul 30, 2021)

I have a kubota forklift which has v3800 engine. I am having some regeneration issues. It's DPF is clooged. 3 months ago i bought a new DPF. But I still have the same problem. I tried to remove the DPF and have it cleaned manually several times, but it reclogged in 1 week.

It really bothers me. If there's someone having similar issues, please help me. I am really tired of cleaning it manually


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

First off, there is no way you can manually clean a clogged DPF cannister, you might 'think' you've cleaned it and it may look 'clean' but it isn't. Cannister cleaning involves a controlled vacuum purge, followed by a liquid flush, more than one time, followed by a dry out cycle, why a DPF cleaning machine costs so much in the first place, plus the accumulated burned soot is a hazardous substance and needs to be disposed of properly.

If the system is operating properly, the expected life of the cannister is 2300 regens so something is wonky with your emissions system and or mechanically, the engine is deficient. You are producing an excessive amount of particulates (soot).

Could be anything from a clogged air filter (have you maintained it or is it filthy?) to a bad sensor to a mechanical (engine) issue and you need to take it to an authorized dealer and have them put the Diagmaster scan tool on it and determine the issue. What you are doing won't alleviate or eliminate the issue at all. All you are accomplishing is buying time and in the end, you'll destroy the engine itself because a restricted (clogged) DPF will cause excessive back pressure in the top end of the engine and will eventually destroy the intake (valves, injectors and the head itself).

Emissions controls and hardware / software have a 5 year unconditional warranty on them and I presume you fall under that warranty. Take it to a dealer ( or have them fetch it) and let them diagnose and repair the deficiency).

No, I don't have issues with my Kubota's (have the same engines in both of mine) but mine are not T4 final so I don't have the emissions hardware nor do I have common rail high pressure injection. Mine are 100% mechanical injection and no computers of after treatment.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have a newer tractor, but don't you have to run these tractors with the DPF at a decent RPM to get the engine operating temperature up to avoid problems? Is that true SidecarFlip? Or am I barking up the wrong tree....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Right tree Bill. They have to run at elevated RPM most of the time to keep everything in the system toasty. Extended idling of any emissions engine is pretty much a no no and why big trucks have APU's now. Cannot let your Hi-Lo idle in the corner all day and not be using it. Why I won't have a T4 final engine and now there is the upcoming Tier 5 mandates. Curious to see how that plays.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Could it be that he is operating at too low engine rpm?? I've seen guys with the older diesels experience "wet stacking" or "diesel slobbering" because they run their diesels at too low rpm.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

BigT said:


> Could it be that he is operating at too low engine rpm?? I've seen guys with the older diesels experience "wet stacking" or "diesel slobbering" because they run their diesels at too low rpm.


Don't happen with a DPF engine. The stuff never gets to the exhaust stack. It collects inside the DPF cannister which is very similar to the catalytic converter on your car. It's a ceramic honeycomb coated with a substance the reacts with the soot and 'cremates it' and turns it to ash. The ash accumulates in the bottom of the DPF cannister which is why it eventually needs cleaned out (Kubota estimates 2400 'regens' before cleaning), so long as the system is operating correctly. However, for it to function correctly, it has to be HOT.

That could very well be what's happening her actually. All that unburned crud is collecting in the DPF cannister

Kind of interesting that I've never had that happen on either of my M9's (wet stacking) but then I don't idle them excessively anyway. If they idle in hot weather it's because the ac is running.

Like I said previously, I cannot wait for the T5 mandates to come along. Those will tighten up emissions even more even though with a properly operating T4 system, the exhaust is actually cleaner than the intake air.

I look at it as a 'conspiracy' to eliminate diesels altogether.

The issue with all this 'emissions' hardware / software is, it works well in a lab and it looks good on paper, but in real world use it fails often. I believe that is why the EPA mandates a 5 year emissions warranty so the end user isn't stuck with huge repair bills. Not sure about Canada but I would think it's the same deal.

Just another reason why older non emissions tractors will hang around for a long time and why mine get tender loving care.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't know how that plays if you blow up a pre 4 engine (Kubota). I do know that Kubota dealers have to destroy any engine that is replaced with a reman engine or a new one as in take a sledge hammer to it and they have to provide documentation to Kubota that they did the deed too. My dealer uses old take out engines for target practice...lol. Again, not sure if Kubota will supply a pre 4 engine anymore. I don't want to find out actually. My M's have the same engine the OP has but mine are pre emissions.


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

Not sure I believe op at all. To me, it seems like he registered here just to post this problem so that later he could come back and do a half-assed promotion of some device that likely will do more harm than good to your tractor.


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

No sir, you are a fraud - posting both here and on the Kubota forum in a feeble attempt to promote you bullshit product.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I deleted this guys reference to the soot cleaner, but I see he came back for another round. A Turkish member selling an illegal devise made in Turkey.
Thanks for catching him on the Kubota forum as well.


----------

